# Yardage of yarn from niddy noddy?



## misslilo86 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a 36" niddy. And I'm confused... If I count one wrap (on one side of my niddy noddy) and it has 200 count, is that my total? Or do I multiply that by 2 to get 400? Help!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Each complete wrap around is one yard. So, if you count 200 strands of yarn, you have 200 yards. Is that answering your question?

They come in different sizes. I would make one full wrap around. Then, take a measuring tape and measure that. 
If it&#8217;s 36&#8221;, then each wrap is 1 yard x 200 = 200 yards. 
If it is 54&#8221;, then each wrap is 1 1/2 yards x 200 = 300 yards. 
If it is 72&#8221;, each warp is 2 yards x 200 = 400 yards.


----------



## misslilo86 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ahhhh ok. Just to be completely sure (I hope its not too silly of me to ask again haha): so obviously because I have a 1 yard niddy noddy, the yarn i count on one side of the niddy noddy will be that exact yardage (talking about a 36" niddy). Right?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a helpful video about using a niddy noddy.
She addresses your question.
My auto correct really doesn't like the words "niddy noddy".  


[YOUTUBE]wnOlraopQ74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, you only need to count one side.


----------



## misslilo86 (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh thank you for the answers!  my mind is at ease. I tend to over complicate things. Haha


----------

